# Fly River turtles



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

How come it's so hard to acquire these right now? I would love to own one, but it's so hard to find them hear, I know a couple people in the states that wouldn't mind selling them to me, but not legal to take over border. Sucks that these awesome creatures are so hard to get eh?

Let me know what you think, I know some member on here had them, I wonder if they can get their hands on one???


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

They are listed as endangered on CITES, with one of the main threats being the pet trade. Every single one in private hands in Canada or the States was smuggled in illegally. It is against BCAquaria policy to advertise them. They aren't suited to captivity anyway. Get something else.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

They are illegal to import, and the Canadian government is serious about enforcing the ban. Just accept that this is the way it is and move on would be my advice. Related to your post is news out of Malaysia today of a major bust of people smuggling 100's of endangered tortoises: Malaysia seizes 330 smuggled endangered tortoises - National | Globalnews.ca


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Any endangered species are not to be advertised here on BCA and this rule is strictly enforced.


----------



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

Holy! Those toirteses were worth $300,00+!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

MATIAS said:


> Holy! Those toirteses were worth $300,00+!!


 Yup it's all about money when smuggling


----------



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

Well don't don't give a crap. As long as they get paid. Screwing up our hobby. I wonder if they weren't over hunted/smuggled if there would be no cites on them


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

In Economic Theory, this is a perfect example of what they call "Tragedy of the Commons". Since nobody "owns" the turtles and they fetch a high price, everyone involved thinks that "If I don't catch and sell as many turtles as possible, then someone else will catch, sell and make money off these "free" turtles, so I better get them first." This is why our oceans are overfished too.

Anthony


----------



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

Do they have any breeding centre for them? I know not really anyone has bred them in captivity, but it would be cool to try


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

They definitely can be bred I watched a show on people raising them. I fight what country though


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

There is one person breeding them in Australia but you cant export sooo yea  Frt was always on my bucket list but the monster tanks didn't come in time. Pretty much never gonna happen unless yo buy some old ones that are still around in Canada for probably a billion dollars lol


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

What turtles are legal in Canada? Sliders, musk turtles, map turtles?? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It will totally depend on where you live. Some jurisdictions have banned the sale of all turtles and tortoises (some as potentially invasive, others for conservation, etc.).


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

funkycat said:


> What turtles are legal in Canada? Sliders, musk turtles, map turtles??
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles!

sorry... I couldn't help it


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles!
> 
> sorry... I couldn't help it


 I like it


----------



## MATIAS (Oct 9, 2016)

Haha 

White cloud minnows are getting banned too eh?


----------

